# Allison MT647 Shifter Assembly



## kaizdad (Apr 18, 2021)

Hello All, My 1990 Holiday Rambler Limited is having issues shifting back to neutral and reverse.  From what I can figure it has something to do with the air assist.  Can someone provide info on how to clean and repair this issue?


----------



## octabero11 (Oct 18, 2021)

Is there any way to improve the behavior of the Allison transmissions? I've noticed in real life if you barely give it throttle it will automatically shift to the next gear based on how much throttle you give it. Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox Even like a car with an automatic.


----------



## henryck (Oct 26, 2021)

I think your best bet is to find a shop that specializes in Allison trans.


----------

